# Windows Password



## davidrs (May 2, 2002)

Hi Folks,
As a temporary precautionary measure, I need to enable a password protection feature to bar unwanted users. Once applied, this password protection will be removed after a short duration. 
I have Windows 98SE without the password option appearing upon startup (goes directly to the Windows desktop). How do I make this feature available and then how do I reverse the procedure as this will occur in due time?
You're tips are appreciated. Thanks!
davidrs


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Waste of time, the password is easily bypassed by anyone, you would need some third party software or enable a BIOS password to block access to the system, can be bypassed also.


----------



## kennysdavid (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi davidrs,
Here's how you can st a system password for Windows ME. I suspect a similar mechanism works for Win 95/98.

Hit the DEL key as the machine powers on to enter SETUP mode.
Select 'ADVANCED BIOS FEATURES' and press ENTER
Select the 'SECURITY OPTION' from the list you see, and choose 'SYSTEM'
Press ESc.
Then go to the 'SET PASSWORD' option and enter the password that you have chosen.
Last, select 'SAVE AND EXIT SETUP' and press ENTER.

The next time your machine powers on, it should ask you for a password during the boot up.

Let me know if this works!

REgards,

kennysdavid


----------



## davidrs (May 2, 2002)

Hi Kennysdavid,
Before I try your suggestion, would you place the instructions to reverse this feature. My temporary password will be in place to keep inexperienced users from causing havoc while unsupervised. Once I see the reversal, I will apply your password suggestion. It looks good on paper.
Also, is pressing the delete key similar to pressing F8 to begin safe mode. I usually press F8 multiple times to enter safe mode successfully. Is multiple depressing necessary with the delete key or will one time do it?
Thanks,
davidrs


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Davidrs, go for it. I'll work in the same way to reverse the setting. You just use the disable password option.


----------



## kennysdavid (Jul 11, 2002)

For disabling the password, follow the same steps, except that in the 'SET PASSWORD' option, leave the field blank. That will tell you that the password is disabled. Then click on 'SAVE AND EXIT SETUP'.

kennysdavid


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

If your system uses the del key to access the BIOS you would press it right after you start, long before you would press f8.


----------



## davidrs (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for your help. It works.
davidrs


----------



## Monstrous Mi (Jul 20, 2002)

Under network properties, change the primary network logon to "Client for Microsoft Networks". You may have to add this as a new client if it does not appear in the network components window.

You can then create a username (don't use adminstrator) and pick a password that follows these rules:

1. No common words, expressions, etc.
2. Has some numbers.
3. Has both uppercase and lowercase letters.
4. Has at least one special character (I.e. & * % $ @, etc.)
5. Is at least 12 characters long.

When you're done with this, simply change network properties back to "microsoft family logon" and you don't need a username or password.


----------



## NotALlamaRu (Aug 1, 2002)

This thread reminded me a funny story. Back in the highschool days me and my friend snuck into the school in the middle of the night (we were kinda...uuhhh...well....  you know after a party)
and set up CMOS passwords on every single computer on the lab



Back to your topic - the only password that is not easily removed
is the CMOS password. If you forget it - the reversal is to take the
battery out of the MB, unless you had a proga installed (i believe there is an applet that cracks the cmos-password but dunno where it is) windows 95/98 (ME?) passwords are esily disabled by
ummm Esc? (LOL) or of they're sophisticated - go in DOS at startup and type ummm.... smth like: rename *.psl *.zzz 
(getting old, forgot all my dos commands)

Back to my story: 
Next morning our admin had to open up every single computer and take out the battery and put it back in. i still feel sorry for him
...i felt so bad i even explaind him how to do it...  oh wow if an admin doesnt know how to disable cmos pass he should find another job anyway

yeah "back in my highschool days" - last year


----------



## NotALlamaRu (Aug 1, 2002)

btw does anyone know but how do you disable windows 2000 professional password if you don't have a program that costs $100? Thanks


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

Try to find a screen saver program called Kaliedascope...it has a password featrure that can be turned on/off with a click...and the scren saver can be set to activate at one minute...may be what you're after??


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Still wouldn't help as you can reboot and bypass the screen saver password.


----------



## g-whiz (Jun 28, 2002)

Another great idea for this is to create a password that only you know. Don't make it an obvious one. For instance, if you love a specific band don't use the band name as the password because someone will figure it out and will be able to log in to your computer. Instead, make it a password that only you know and one that doesn't deal with your interests, such as: favorite food, band, city, car, etc.


> Be the labor great or small do it well or not at all.


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

there used to be a prog, that prompted for a password at startup, and was like the win2k startup, youd press shift+ctl+del to bring up the box, and then you can enter the password ..... but forgot the name of it ....


----------

